# Subwoofer setup problems or Broken Sub?



## 63thk

I have a JBL PSW-D112 sub. It has never seemed to work quite right although it did seem to perform a little better when I first purchased it. It seems to play well at times,but for the most part when you get a high bass effect or music. It simply ,makes a loud low popping/fluttering type sound. I have tried different setting,but have had very little luck. I seem to get more of the above noise than good bass. A good example of this is during the menu of the new Star Wars Blurays it just sounds awful. I hadn't used it much the last few years figure it was just to big for my setup or I just wasn't setting it up correctly. Although I tried just about every possible recommended setting I could reference I just purchased a new Denon AVR172 which has the auto speaker setup feature. I figured this would be a good time to give it a try again using the auto setup feature. Long story short still makes noise. So can someone tell me is it busted, to big, or am I completely lost when it comes to setting up a sub.


----------



## kikkenit2

63thk said:


> I have a JBL PSW-D112 sub. It has never seemed to work quite right although it did seem to perform a little better when I first purchased it. It seems to play well at times,but for the most part when you get a high bass effect or music. It simply ,makes a loud low popping/fluttering type sound. I have tried different setting,but have had very little luck. I seem to get more of the above noise than good bass. A good example of this is during the menu of the new Star Wars Blurays it just sounds awful. I hadn't used it much the last few years figure it was just to big for my setup or I just wasn't setting it up correctly. Although I tried just about every possible recommended setting I could reference I just purchased a new Denon AVR172 which has the auto speaker setup feature. I figured this would be a good time to give it a try again using the auto setup feature. Long story short still makes noise. So can someone tell me is it busted, to big, or am I completely lost when it comes to setting up a sub.


That sounds like the speaker is damaged. Have you visually inspected the driver for a tear or damaged rubber surround? Last sub I had that fluttered the driver was damaged.


----------



## 63thk

There doesn't appear to be any damage at least from the outside. Looking inside through the cone on the back I can only see half of the speaker,but it looks OK as well. I'm wondering if perhaps it is to big for the speaker set it is matched with. I have a matched set of JBL Northridge Series N24s as my surround a front L&R speakers as well as the matching center speaker. I ordered the sub separate thinking since it was JBL it should match up well. The particular sub is 250 watts(RMS)


----------



## dmspen

An unmatched sub won't cause a fluttering sound. In fact, subs are fairly generic in their sound staginess(?). Since this problem exists using two separate receivers, that makes the likely problem the sub itself. What crossover frequency are you using? It could be that you're trying to send signals to the sub that it can't handle - although that seems unlikely.

Your new receiver has an auto audio setup. Did it come with a mike that you set up? Can the audio setup program be done manually? On my receiver, I can send test tones to each speaker individually. If you can do that, try it and see what your sub does. You should also be able to change the volume on it to se if that makes a difference.

My bet is the sub has an electronics issue.


----------



## PokerJoker

That's a powered sub, right? It plugs into a wall outlet? How exactly is the sub connected to your audio system?

The connection should be, one audio cable using "RCA" connectors (not speaker wire) going from the receiver's Subwoofer output jack, directly to the sub's input jack.

If any speaker wires are involved, it's wrong. If there are any wires going from the sub directly to the other speakers, it's wrong. Those sorts of hookups are only used when you don't have an AVR.

Also, the crossover built into the sub is not used and should be set to the highest frequency setting.

Your AVR manual should have diagrams of how the sub and the other speakers should be connected.

Keith


----------



## Cholly

If you've tried the suggestions above and haven't solved the problem, it could be that the surround (attachment of the cone to the frame) is faulty or the frame is bent. Since you've had the sub for quite some time, your only recourse would be to take it to a reconing service and have them check it over. If the frame is okay, reconing might be the answer. In that case, ask about guarantee or warranty on the reconing.


----------



## 63thk

dmspen said:


> Your new receiver has an auto audio setup. Did it come with a mike that you set up? Can the audio setup program be done manually? On my receiver, I can send test tones to each speaker individually. If you can do that, try it and see what your sub does. You should also be able to change the volume on it to se if that makes a difference.
> 
> .


Yes it does and I used it during the auto setup. I even tried setting as the manual called for. In fact I tried it as the receiver called for and even tried setting it as the sub manul called for.


----------



## 63thk

PokerJoker said:


> That's a powered sub, right? It plugs into a wall outlet? How exactly is the sub connected to your audio system
> 
> Keith


Into the wall and its connected using a subwoofer cable. No speakers wires involved.


----------



## hilmar2k

63thk said:


> Into the wall and its connected using *a subwoofer cable*. No speakers wires involved.


Ah, Monster Cable marketing at its finest. :lol:

Sounds like you have a broken subwoofer.


----------



## 63thk

hilmar2k said:


> Ah, Monster Cable marketing at its finest. :lol:
> .


 LOL yeah I learned that lesson a long time ago. I go monoprice now


----------



## hilmar2k

63thk said:


> LOL yeah I learned that lesson a long time ago. I go monoprice now


Yeah, we all learned that lesson at one point. I am sure most of us here own a ridiculously overpriced cable or two.


----------



## 63thk

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, we all learned that lesson at one point. I am sure most of us here own a ridiculously overpriced cable or two.


Have a nice set of $75 dolor component cables. Of course at the time purchased them they were not easy to find


----------



## 63thk

Thanks to all for all the info. Seems it could buy an entire matched set for little more than replacing the sub, so I decided to order a set of the Engery Take 5.1 classic speakers. I shall return soon with more setup questions I sure.


----------



## Cholly

63thk said:


> Thanks to all for all the info. Seems it could buy an entire matched set for little more than replacing the sub, so I decided to order a set of the Engery Take 5.1 classic speakers. I shall return soon with more setup questions I sure.


I have the Energy Take 5 Classic speakers in my master bedroom HT setup to which I recently added an Energy ESW-M6 subwoofer. Completing the system are a Yamaha RX-V657 AVR, Panasonic Blu-ray player, Toshiba HD DVD player, Nintendo Wii and TiVo Premiere DVR. I'm extremely pleased with the sound of the Energys. The first thing I played on the complete system was the New Orleans Concert on HDDVD and the sound was simply great.


----------



## FarmerBob

kikkenit2 said:


> That sounds like the speaker is damaged. Have you visually inspected the driver for a tear or damaged rubber surround? Last sub I had that fluttered the driver was damaged.


To test the "health" of the driver (speaker), gently place your fingers where the dome and cone are sealed together right in the middle of the cone. Make sure that your fingers are evenly spaced. Gently press in and if it travels smoothly and without any "grinding" or scraping noise. The speaker itself is in good condition.This does not mean that the wire connecting to the coil that makes the speaker work is not physically broken. But there could be other issues that are more likely. Which is more likely a setting, power or connection issue. Check all hook ups and the settings on the box itself. A little boom in the right place will do the most damage. If you are looking for major damage, you need one of my old ShoCo boxes. See attached picture of the pictures in my office. I think that was Transformers 3 that did that. That's a lot of vibration. Hey! If you can't feel it, why bother!!!!!

Trust me, I have designed and built many of these over the years. Even took out a 15' tall x 50' long retractable glass wall because the owner did think it was necessary to retract it. When the SOB came crashing down, it got me a $10k tip.


----------

